# Hello, all



## richard faunce (Mar 9, 2015)

Transitioning into retirement, and looking to get into smoking meat.  I live in Morrisville, PA. I have been researching smokers, trying to pick one to start with. Would like to know if anyone owns/has used the new Brinkman, heavy gauge Trailmaster limited edition vertical smoker (no offset firebox). It is model 855-6100 S. Looking for input/opinions on this.   Thanks.

Rich Faunce


----------



## gary s (Mar 9, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a wet, rainy and chilly day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome aboard Rich.  The smoker you are looking at gets fair reviews.  Looks like you should anticipate needing to do a few modifications to get the best performance from it.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Brinkman...r-855-6100-S/205412645?N=5yc1vZ1z0xq52Z25egxf

It looks like a lot of smoker for the money.


----------



## sota d (Mar 9, 2015)

Richard, Welcome to the forum. You'll find lots of good info and some really nice people here.David.


----------



## masonman1345 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## richard faunce (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks. I actually bought a CharGriller Acorn. Found one at Lowes, and researched it on-line. Looks like a lot more controllable unit.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 17, 2015)

Richard Faunce said:


> Thanks. I actually bought a CharGriller Acorn. Found one at Lowes, and researched it on-line. Looks like a lot more controllable unit.


Great choice Richard.  I've got one myself.  I think that it's one of the best bang for the buck grill / smokers available.

I got a roll of Gig Green Egg sticky backed felt gasket material and wrapped the frame that the draft door slides in, (Around the opening for air intake), and also wrapped the perimeter of the ash pan.  Sealed the Akorn up very well and made a big difference in temperature control.

Here are a couple action shots,













DSC02780_zpslwx0owtw.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Mar 17, 2015


















DSC02138_zps3d44b6f0.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Mar 17, 2015


----------



## gary s (Mar 17, 2015)

Looking Good


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 17, 2015)

gary s said:


> Looking Good


Thanks Gary.


----------



## richard faunce (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks, Jack. I did my first smoke (actually my virgin smoke), and had some difficulty maintaining temp. It bounced between 200-275. Eventually got it to settle at 250. However, I think the temp gauge is in-accurate. I think it reads low. (temp is actually higher). I see in your pics that you have a dual remote gauge for both smoker temp and meat temp. I only had a meat temp remote. I attributed my very average results up to in-experience. Will try your suggestions, get a better thermostat and get better myself.


----------

